
The UK Has Passed a New Law Permitting Outrageous Surveillance, US Could Be Next - nkkollaw
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2016/11/29/the_u_k_has_passed_a_snooper_s_charter_the_u_s_could_be_next.html
======
a3n
In light of Snowden, who exposed massive illegal, hidden and undisclosed
surveillance, I think we must assume that the law always lags far behind what
surveillance is actually done. My opinion is that the only restraint by
surveillance agencies is in hiding what they do, not in deciding not to do
what's illegal.

